# Altes Fujitsu Notebook verwirrt mich



## hintzsche (26. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich habe von meinem Schwager ein altes Notebook bekommen weil dieser sich ein neues zugelegt hat. Allerdings verwirren mich so einige  
Sachen. Es handelt sich um eine Fujitsu Lifebook AH530. Erschienen ist es angeblich 2012. Es gibt es wohl auch Modelle mit i3 und i5 in diesem hier ist aber nur ein Pentium drin. Bis hier in alles normal. Was mich jetzt verwirrt ist das es mit Windows XP professional 32bit ausgeliefert wurde, wovon der Pruduktkey für HP OEM Geräte sein soll. So steht es jedenfalls auf dem Sticker unter dem Laptop. 2012 gab es doch schon lange Windows 7 zumal 4GB ram bei einem 32bit system wenig Sinn machen da man so ja so auf 500 MB Ram verzichten muss. Zudem besitzt es einer Webcam die nicht Funktioniert und auch keine Treiber angeboten werden.  Sowas kann doch 2012 nicht ernsthaft noch verkauft worden sein.  Was mein ihr?


----------



## drstoecker (26. Mai 2019)

das teil scheint eher aus 2010 zu sein.
Test Fujitsu Lifebook AH530 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

zum bs, denke das gabs damals wahlweise mit xp oder 7. viele haben damals noch auf xp gesetzt wg einiger anwendungen etc.


----------



## mardsis (27. Mai 2019)

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit das jemand den XP-Sticker draufgeklebt hat, weil XP installiert wurde.

Bei XP auf 32 Bit zu gehen macht definitiv Sinn, die 64 Bit Version von XP war sehr verbuggt/hat viele Probleme gemacht, außerdem darf man nicht vergessen, dass bei einem 64 Bit System der Ram-Verbrauch etwas höher ist. Daher merkt man von den 500MB die man verliert praktisch gar nichts, weil die sich durch den Mehrverbrauch sowieso praktisch in Luft aufgelöst hätten.


----------



## micha34 (30. Mai 2019)

Evtl. hat man bei einem alten Laptop noch die Intel Doppelkern Ladenhüter CPUs mit 32 Bit verkauft? Die exakte Bezeichnung dieser CPUs habe ich mittlerweile vergessen aber in einem Laptop um 2009? sind mir diese 32Bit Doppelkerner begegnet.


----------

